# low volume distortion but at higher volume no problem



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

what would cause low volume distortion? i've noticed that when i turn my hu down i can hear distortion, kinda like lack of power distortion when your battery is dieing. But when i turn it up it's fine. i have 13.8 at the amp for battery power. HU is a P01.


----------



## adrenalinejunkie (Oct 17, 2010)

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...scussion/111179-am-i-hearing-floor-noise.html


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

it's not floor noise i know floor noise. it's not floor noise especially since the amp gain was all the way down.


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

i'ma try to see if i can find a diff hu to test with or maybe my laptop


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

i miss my old system  FTL


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

ya that's one of the ones i miss . at least even after the flames it worked flawless


----------



## RNBRAD (Oct 30, 2012)

Distortion in all speakers equally?


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

yes.


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

trouble shooting is usually one of my specialties. but lately i've been really lazy. so lazy think i'm getting sick of car audio all together .


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

I have no idea what causes that but it is very common problem in pro audio setups, a lot of power amps making cleaner power at full power and hissing noise if gain set low. when gain set to the highest level and input signal lower- no noise. sorry for ****ty explanation. are you sure your gains set right?


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

it's not a hissing noise. it's more like if your listening to the radio and instead of having it set at 97.5 fm it's like 97.4 or .6 you can hear it but it's got alot of static. but once i get above a certain level it's gone. i've tried adjusting the gain too thinkin that's the problem but it's there no matter the level of gain. i've kept the gain at min for now since i'm not trying to set everything w/o everything else in. but even if i turn it up to 1/4 it's there. there's also a clipping light on the amp. i've tried going by that to adjust everything and still to no avail.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

well, good luck to you then!


----------



## shawnk (Jan 11, 2010)

Not saying this is what it is, but sounds like incorrect biasing within the amplifier. Lack of biasing (crossover current) is easily detectible at lower volume and can disappear at higher volumes (via human hearing anyway).

Could also be something faulty within the input stage of your amp (bad op-amp etc...) in which a higher input voltage could make it come out of the problem.

Anyway.. these are just thoughts towards your unique problem:worried:


----------

